# DIY Coils



## Juan_G (27/2/19)

Decided to make a coil from this.....
Full sized pliers for scale.






Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (27/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> Decided to make a coil from this.....
> Full sized pliers for scale.
> 
> 
> ...


if that’s the coil i can’t wait to see the atomizer!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (27/2/19)

Found the perfect RTA!





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (18/6/19)

Juan_G said:


> Found the perfect RTA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that looks more like a bong than an atty.
is it a postless deck?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Juan_G (19/6/19)

Resistance said:


> that looks more like a bong than an atty.
> is it a postless deck?


It's a postless and screw less deck! Can be utilized for a variety of different "stuff"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (19/6/19)

Is that the mod at the bottom?


----------



## Resistance (19/6/19)

Juan_G said:


> It's a postless and screw less deck! Can be utilized for a variety of different "stuff"



it looks like it can produce awesome flavour


----------



## Juan_G (19/6/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Is that the mod at the bottom?


Its a rta with rdta functionality, its flexible like that lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (19/6/19)

Juan_G said:


> Its a rta with rdta functionality, its flexible like that lol


Yeah but what powers it? Lol


----------



## Juan_G (20/6/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah but what powers it? Lol


THIS......



With this LITTLE battery




Should provide a fairly cool vape on 0.0001ohm @ 1000w's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (20/6/19)

Juan_G said:


> THIS......
> View attachment 169845
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (20/6/19)

Temp controll...oooooh!


Juan_G said:


> THIS......
> View attachment 169845
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

